# Opportunities in Dubai



## Biliqis (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi

I am an accountant ACA with 11 years experience and will like to relocate to dubai but am worried that I may not get a job. I get job alerts daily but recruiters always say you must be in Dubai and/or have a work permit. I dont know if I will improve my chances if I relocate. Also does the fact that am married with kids affect my prospects.

I will appreciate all advise from you good people.


Thanks


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

Biliqis said:


> Hi
> 
> I am an accountant ACA with 11 years experience and will like to relocate to dubai but am worried that I may not get a job. I get job alerts daily but recruiters always say you must be in Dubai and/or have a work permit. I dont know if I will improve my chances if I relocate. Also does the fact that am married with kids affect my prospects.
> 
> ...


you may wish to repost this on the Dubai forum because you are likely to get to the people who can help you the most. 
You are not talking to the right recruiters if that is the advice you have been given, work permits/ entry visa's are obtained by the employer before you come here, if you come without you could find you have just paid out for an expensive holiday and end up having to leave when your tourist visa expires. Difficult to advise on the wife and kids aspect as I do not know the criteria potential employers have for the people they are looking for but it would seem reasonable to expect someone with your length of experience to have family and that they would want to bring their family with them.


----------



## Biliqis (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks Andy will repost in the right forum and thanks for the advice.


----------

